
www.facebook.com now redirects to web.facebook.com - doiwin
https://wwww.facebook.com
======
caymanjim
I'm not seeing the redirect. If it is there (or planned), I wonder if it's a
response to Chrome's ridiculous new "feature" that hides the "www" in URLs.

